# Getting shots in jail?



## Billy Blankets

I got pulled off of CSX in Sebring Florida about two years ago (in an unprecedented act of a road dogs' stupidity) and put in jail for the night (riding the railroad with the intent to ride for free!). I was riding with a bunch of guys who all got put in a cell together because one had staph and as the only girl I got put into medical isolation because of the chance that i could have staph too. Among a bunch of other likely illegal and humiliating things I had to do, I was held down and given a "TB vaccine". I protested and physically resisted but it didn't matter in the end. When I got out the next day none of the guys I went in with had to get it and theres no vaccine but there is a TB test which I have had before, and which it could have possible been. I was basically wondering if anyone else has ever gone to jail and got a shot against their will. I was also wondering if you can avoid it somehow. Any input is awesome.


----------



## Billy Blankets

Yeah they made me do that as well. It was the most complicated shower i have ever taken. There were like 3 different soaps that had to be used in a crazy specific order. and none of the other 5 people I was in with had to shower.


----------



## Jimmy James

It is illegal for them to give you any shots or medical treatment against your will when you are incarcerated. If you can prove it, you have a lawsuit. Whats really bad is they lied to you about what they were giving you (as their is no such thing as "TB vaccine"); and there is no telling WTF they gave you... There are records kept on all prisoners in county lockups; and you have a legal right to access them under the freedom of information act....You could file a lawsuit if you can find a lawyer in the state of FL who would take it on a contingency basis or pro-bono (which is free of charge); as their ARE some good attorneys out there especially at the law schools and who fight for those who cannot defend themselves...


----------



## xbocax

damn do this and your set for life...or maybe for the year :]


----------



## bfalk420

While I was in jail a month ago in Florida I had to get a TB test ( i'm guessing what they did to you was give you a small injection on you forearm that made a little bubble and then went away?) in my case since I was locked up more than a day if I didnt do it I would have been locked down so I did it.


----------



## Billy Blankets

bfalk420 said:


> While I was in jail a month ago in Florida I had to get a TB test ( I'm guessing what they did to you was give you a small injection on you forearm that made a little bubble and then went away?) in my case since I was locked up more than a day if I didn't do it I would have been locked down so I did it.



I didn't have a choice and they kept me seperate from everyone else the whole time i was in anyways. I was waiting for some sort of reaction but it never bubbled up. 



i think about filing a lawsuit all the time, but I'm not sure how long statue of limitations is and it would be my word against theirs anyhow.


----------



## Ravie

i dont see how injecting you with anything can test you...normally for testing they draw blood not put something in it. CONSPIRACY! I SAY! micro tracking devises flow through your veins!


----------



## SpaceCadet

Ravie said:


> i dont see how injecting you with anything can test you...normally for testing they draw blood not put something in it. CONSPIRACY! I SAY! micro tracking devises flow through your veins!



For TB, they give you a shot and see if your body reacts to it. If you react, you've got it or have come in contact with it within 2 weeks or something...I had to get one done for this shitty job at an old folks home and asked the doctor about it.


----------



## iamwhatiam

Ravie said:


> i dont see how injecting you with anything can test you...normally for testing they draw blood not put something in it. CONSPIRACY! I SAY! micro tracking devises flow through your veins!



hell i can see it happening soon..... implanting everyone with micro-chips.

but i don't see why they would give you a shot...or test you for TB if you were only being held for the night. that's messed up and i'm sorry to hear that happened to you


----------

